# Surgery Oct. 27th - a lil nervous



## honey_mocha (Oct 8, 2011)

So my partial thyroid surgery is set in stone for Oct. 27th. I went in to talk to my surgeon today and that made me feel so much better. I had a list of things to ask her and she answered each one to my satisfaction.

They will go in and take out left side and do the pathology on that and if it comes back malignant or suspicious they will take out the whole thing. She's been doing this for 20 years and I feel I am in good hands. Just anxious to get it over and done with!

Thanks to you guys b/c I have been reading each and every post about surgeries and that has helped alleviate(sp) some of my anxiety about it hugs1


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## honey_mocha (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You'll do great! Let us know if you have any specific questions. Good luck


----------



## honey_mocha (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you very much Joplin!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Sending prayers your way hon. You'll do great. Sounds like you have a wonderful doctor. Just remember to ICE ICE ICE and to stay ahead of the pain with pain meds or ibuprofen. Also, be kind to yourself and remember that it will take time to fully recover.

:hugs:

Patti


----------



## honey_mocha (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you Patti! I appreciate your tips and encouragement! :}


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

honey_mocha said:


> So my partial thyroid surgery is set in stone for Oct. 27th. I went in to talk to my surgeon today and that made me feel so much better. I had a list of things to ask her and she answered each one to my satisfaction.
> 
> They will go in and take out left side and do the pathology on that and if it comes back malignant or suspicious they will take out the whole thing. She's been doing this for 20 years and I feel I am in good hands. Just anxious to get it over and done with!
> 
> Thanks to you guys b/c I have been reading each and every post about surgeries and that has helped alleviate(sp) some of my anxiety about it hugs1


Oh, good for you!!! And I am so glad that the folks on this board have been helpful and encouraging to you!

It sounds like you have a really good and very experienced surgeon!! What a blessing that is also!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

honey_mocha, you will be past this before you know it! It's a relatively easy recovery, as surgeries go.

Best wishes, and keep us posted!


----------



## honey_mocha (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks Andros and Octavia! I will keep you posted.


----------

